# Heat Press Series: an in depth look at 15+ Models/Styles of heat presses



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd venture to say one of the most asked questions on the forum is what heat press to buy or what to look for in a heat press. With this in mind, I decided to take every type of heat press that I have access to, put them all in one room, lock myself inside and make a video. In this series I review features of each one and explain differences, advantages and disadvantages. 

Please feel free to post any comments, questions etc.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBFJ4MLyuE4&feature=PlayList&p=5075F996A88898A8&index=0[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trpLh_y5bqw&feature=PlayList&p=5075F996A88898A8&index=1[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-JotaY_BCM&feature=PlayList&p=5075F996A88898A8&index=2[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgifPl2BGC0&feature=PlayList&p=5075F996A88898A8&index=3[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJt8O2ZGc28&feature=PlayList&p=5075F996A88898A8&index=4[/media]


----------

